# VTA in MI.



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

lets get somthing going in Mi.
points series or just a tour and have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J Blaze said:


> lets get somthing going in Mi.
> points series or just a tour and have fun.:thumbsup:


Jim, that sounds like just the ticket.
Lets see a show of hands, who's interested?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

:woohoo::roll:+1


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I game if you get to go to different tracks in Mi.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

yea I'd like to go to different tracks I'm sure as big as this is supose to be it shouldn't be a problem.lets do it soon .


----------



## 19_mustang_96 (Mar 28, 2008)

That would be sweet!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

What track would we go to first? I have been to most all the tracks in MI, what speedo can people use are somethings we need to look at first...


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

O the hole speedo thing.I say any speedo as long as the boost is not turned on and no laptops! once the cars are in the building their not to leave until race is finished.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> O the hole speedo thing.I say any speedo as long as the boost is not turned on and no laptops! once the cars are in the building their not to leave until race is finished.


With that said what will be the dates for racing then. I race at MSI we have 16 people that run VTA.


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

J Blaze said:


> O the hole speedo thing.I say any speedo as long as the boost is not turned on and no laptops! once the cars are in the building their not to leave until race is finished.


All that is going to do is make the home track guys own you. The profiles are adjustable for a reason, as long as the program is avilable to the public it should be allowed, not to mention most tracks have the software installed on the tracks computer. 
Let me know on the tour, my son and I would love to do it as long as my work schedule will allow. 
Hi Mr. Big Head :wave:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

bang22nd said:


> All that is going to do is make the home track guys own you. The profiles are adjustable for a reason, as long as the program is avilable to the public it should be allowed, not to mention most tracks have the software installed on the tracks computer.
> Let me know on the tour, my son and I would love to do it as long as my work schedule will allow.
> Hi Mr. Big Head :wave:


Hi Jeff, they are checking speedo at the Novak race before they can go race today. I had to change the wife speedo profile from 8 to 4 on a spx because they want racing close as possible. This comes down to setup and driving skills which makes for some fun racing. The VTA class at MSI is the fastest I have seen so far.


----------



## Thirtybird (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd be up for something like this. I'll run my SPX on 4 if everyone's doing similar


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Hi Jeff, they are checking speedo at the Novak race before they can go race today. I had to change the wife speedo profile from 8 to 4 on a spx because they want racing close as possible. This comes down to setup and driving skills which makes for some fun racing. The VTA class at MSI is the fastest I have seen so far.


Yeah, it's kinda strange how some of these cars are so fast, I'll put my cars up for tech any time, as far as the speedo goes I don't see the problem with everyone being put on the same level on profile except the fact that a few drivers having factory modified speedos that do timing advance and no one can tell. There are a few gtb's out there that were team driver prototypes and were sold. I won't say more than that but think about it and you will figure out who they are. It's not exactly cheating but it's not playing it fair either.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

bang22nd said:


> Yeah, it's kinda strange how some of these cars are so fast, I'll put my cars up for tech any time, as far as the speedo goes I don't see the problem with everyone being put on the same level on profile except the fact that a few drivers having factory modified speedos that do timing advance and no one can tell. There are a few gtb's out there that were team driver prototypes and were sold. I won't say more than that but think about it and you will figure out who they are. It's not exactly cheating but it's not playing it fair either.


I have one from a team driver but it's only works good in mod, which I can't drive. LOL Go to Rclive they will have live coverage of the Novak race this weekend.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure how far away this is for you guys but there's a race in Mishawaka, Indiana this Sunday. The VTA turnout is usually pretty good.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...ad-iii-sunday-jan-10th-mishawaka-indiana.html


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Thirtybird said:


> I'd be up for something like this. I'll run my SPX on 4 if everyone's doing similar


Just get a tekin like everyone else, and stop complaning.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

mike1985 said:


> Not sure how far away this is for you guys but there's a race in Mishawaka, Indiana this Sunday. The VTA turnout is usually pretty good.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...ad-iii-sunday-jan-10th-mishawaka-indiana.html


That's five hour drive for me, I didn't care about the drive just need a good turnout.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just wondering how many racers are willing to commit to traveling to either track?
Show of hands Please.


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

Fred Knapp said:


> Just wondering how many racers are willing to commit to traveling to either track?
> Show of hands Please.


My work weeks are really goofy so it would be imposible for me to commit to anything on a weekly basis. I know little will has been bugging for a road trip to your place, may even be able to bring stamper but that's just a one time deal and those two run 17.5 rubber. My son and I run vta though, at msi, so if there was a trial day let us know and I'll try to make it.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

I am interested


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

come on boys I know theirs more!


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Blaze, when did you get into VTA? You heading up to Battlefront any time soon?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe tues.


----------



## JcHawkins (Jul 27, 2009)

*VTA In MI*

I'm interested. Sounds fun. My work schedule is kind of tubulent currently but i'm excited to see what you all come up with and if I can make it, I will.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

is their any other tracks in MI. that might be interested??


----------



## Thirtybird (Mar 16, 2009)

little will said:


> Just get a tekin like everyone else, and stop complaning.


Get a dictionary - the only complaining I'm doing is about your attitude and spelling


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

Thirtybird said:


> Get a dictionary - the only complaining I'm doing is about your attitude and spelling


ouch!


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

good bump!!


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm interested not that great of a driver but def willing
to go.


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

OvalAlston said:


> I'm interested not that great of a driver but def willing
> to go.


You don't give yourself enough credit, Alston holds his own, and has a great attitude, I'll drive with you anytime buddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not that good either so I'll have some comp.


----------



## rough_necked (Nov 2, 2009)

if alston isn't that good i hate to hear what kind of driver i am.

i would drive to close tracks. It could be a msi road trip.


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

rough_necked said:


> if alston isn't that good i hate to hear what kind of driver i am.
> 
> If you've never been to Msi it's worth the trip, Marc the owner really tries his best to make it fun for everyone. Usually classes include vta, 17.5 rubber touring, 13.5 rubber touring, stock and mod oval, and smash and crash slash oval. It's fun and the more the merrier.


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

bang22nd said:


> rough_necked said:
> 
> 
> > if alston isn't that good i hate to hear what kind of driver i am.
> ...


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

bang22nd said:


> You don't give yourself enough credit, Alston holds his own, and has a great attitude, I'll drive with you anytime buddy.:thumbsup:


Thanks Jeff for the compliment means alot bud. Still not as good as you and matt lol but trying to get there.


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

OvalAlston said:


> Thanks Jeff for the compliment means alot bud. Still not as good as you and matt lol but trying to get there.


you will get there. hey you won wensday good job on that just keep it going.

ps i miss the slash


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Gt35rgsx said:


> you will get there. hey you won wensday good job on that just keep it going.
> 
> ps i miss the slash


 Thank you sir, I barely made that win had to drive a really tight line against those tekins. I will try to have the slash make a guest appearance this wendsday.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

So is this still happening or was just a really good idea and thats it.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

we needed to see how many were interested in doing this but it looked like about five people.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys we are going to get the vta class going. The first race will be in Grand Rapids on Saturday Februaryb 6. We will go with the track rules. Fred does not allow boost you can use 198 software. This class is just for fun. So don't let the rules change your mind. Just come and fun with us. The next race will be at MSI in Roseville. If we can get 30 vta drivers we can make it on a Saturday if not it will be on a Sunday. The day and dated will be determined later. It will be some time in March. I am going to talk to the Toledo track owner to see if he would be interested. If you know of any other tracks interested let me know. The MSI and Toledo tracks both have 
a hobbie shop on site.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

THANKS for getting it rolling and thanks to Fred also for listening to us this will be alot of fun.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Willie,

We've got the VTA ball rolling in Toledo also. Getting 12-15 guys every Sunday now. Classic VTA rules here for now. Boost okay. Novak 21.5 motor. If you want to get some traveling racers come on down. Everyone's welcome.

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mrbighead said:


> Hi guys we are going to get the vta class going. The first race will be in Grand Rapids on Saturday Februaryb 6. We will go with the track rules. Fred does not allow boost you can use 198 software. This class is just for fun. So don't let the rules change your mind. Just come and fun with us. The next race will be at MSI in Roseville. If we can get 30 vta drivers we can make it on a Saturday if not it will be on a Sunday. The day and dated will be determined later. It will be some time in March. I am going to talk to the Toledo track owner to see if he would be interested. If you know of any other tracks interested let me know. The MSI and Toledo tracks both have
> a hobbie shop on site.


Thanks Willie for committing to a race date. Looking forward to having you all up. I do my best to get people to reciprocate when you get a race date nailed down for MSI.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I'll be travelling with the crowd for 17.5 tc. Will be a few of us doing the same. I have non turbo tekin software for the msi guys on my laptop. No clue why the series won't just be open for fun, but no worries. Just come see me guys and I'll set it up for ya. Still have 198-199-200v-203 all running side by side on the laptop for reasons like this. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't want VTA in MI to die like foam did because of the new rules..


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I agree 100%. The class is very fun and entertaining to watch. It Also is a great way to get people included in this hobby that would normally not race. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

This race is not just for VTA only, there will be a 12 scale class and maybe a WGT class.Races fees are $15.00 you can call the hobby shop to make sure on the different class they run..


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

The next race is at MSI racing & Hobbies the date is Sunday March 14,2010
the race fees are $12.00. So bring your VTA cars, we aslo invite other class, 17.5 rubber which is a big class there and 12 scale. The doors open 9:00 a.m races start at 12:00 three qualifiers and a main. Their is a hobby shop onsite with parts for most l cars. Depending on how many racers we are usually done racing around 6:00 p.m.

For more information call the hobby shop at (586) 552-4425
29925 Groesbecky Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

This is from the track owner Fred "I'm good with v200 or lower and no Turbo timing for this weekend".


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

The racing was fun to watch without no Turbo timing the next race is at MSI.I like to call it super speed track with a 100 ft straight away.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

real good racing lots of fun!


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> The racing was fun to watch without no Turbo timing the next race is at MSI.I like to call it super speed track with a 100 ft straight away.


i heard that place is full of cheaters:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

bump!!!!!


----------



## woodys3b (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok Mr Blaze, where have you been?

Two weeks of good VTA racing at Rapid Compitition and you were absent. I need someone to mix it up with when I'm not getting getting run over by the fast guys.

Andy


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

mrbighead said:


> The next race is at MSI racing & Hobbies the date is Sunday March 14,2010
> the race fees are $12.00. So bring your VTA cars, we aslo invite other class, 17.5 rubber which is a big class there and 12 scale. The doors open 9:00 a.m races start at 12:00 three qualifiers and a main. Their is a hobby shop onsite with parts for most l cars. Depending on how many racers we are usually done racing around 6:00 p.m.
> 
> For more information call the hobby shop at (586) 552-4425
> ...


Just in a few week's will be the next race for MI VTA racing at MSI hope everybody can make it out. Bring them WGT cars and 17.5 rubber tire cars out.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Jim:

call me.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

been sick and raced a little of road.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> been sick and raced a little of road.


J Blaze, are you coming to race on March 14,2010 at MSI?


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Just in a few week's will be the next race for MI VTA racing at MSI hope everybody can make it out. Bring them WGT cars and 17.5 rubber tire cars out.


Dont 4get RCGT and 12th


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Gt35rgsx said:


> Dont 4get RCGT and 12th


I forgot Dan, MSI do race RCGT the class is growing each week and 12 scale has about 4 to 6 guys. Marc said there will be a new layout for that week so guys come out and play with your toy cars and slash trucks.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

GO to work Dan...


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Im planing on it !!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> Im planing on it !!


I hope to see you then.:wave:


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

To make it easier we will be running. VTA, 17.5 rubber, RCgt. World GT, 12th scale, F-1. And also oval. 13.5 Nascar, 17.5 Nascar Truck, and Stock Slash Oval


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Gt35rgsx said:


> To make it easier we will be running. VTA, 17.5 rubber, RCgt. World GT, 12th scale, F-1. And also oval. 13.5 Nascar, 17.5 Nascar Truck, and Stock Slash Oval


The new layout is the same one from
ROAR Region 5 Carpet Championships but made it 20 feet longer.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

the crazy taxi will be making it's appearence...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Matt K said:


> the crazy taxi will be making it's appearence...


Sweet, I will be running VTA on Sunday too.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

This Sunday will be are last race. If there are any other tracks in MI, that what to join for next year we would like to hear from you.


----------

